# Steel Cables



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Papes Archery which is a wholesaler carries the metal cables to make what ever size you need.....see if one of your local archery dealers will let you look at thier catalog.....

You'll need the cables (and what size the 1/16 or 5/64) you'' also need a crimper to crimp the swedges...

in the 2005-2006 papes catalog they are on page 195......under Martin cables sets and PSE full length cables.

Hope that helps....


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I didn't know if anyone still made them anymore, I'll check with Pape's. I used to be one of their customers when Freddie Pape sold archery products retail out of his dad's hardware store. I didn't even think about trying to get the cables from them.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a set of Martin cables new in the package in my basement. 79.5" long to the base of the teardrop. Probably 1/6" with two sweges also in pack.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

They are listed in the Lancaster Archery Supply catalog.


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Custom Made Cables .......*

Mike Kottkamp, owner of Mike's Archery in Irvington Illinois still has the equipment and knowledge to make cable sets.

Back in the day Mike made cable sets and custom strings for many top Professionals.

1-618-249-6641 Give him a call, he is located just south of Centraila Illinois.

SLash


----------

